# Is my psu ok?



## Shibaprasad (Dec 26, 2011)

Gigabyte Super 550p
*img842.imageshack.us/img842/956/img016t.jpg


----------



## ArjunKiller (Dec 26, 2011)

Good enough for your PC.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 26, 2011)

looks ok...but its 450W


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 26, 2011)

@OP: it is good enough for your current config. 
Upgrading might cause problem(s) for you though.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2011)

@ OP - here's some links for you 

GIGABYTE - PC Components - Power Supply - Superb series - Superb 550

Gigabyte Superb 550P Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

ATX Power Supply Units Roundup. Part IX. Page 5 - X-bit labs

read them all


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2011)

It is rated at peak. It isn't 550w PSU. It's fine. Not exactly crap.

You could have done a lot better though.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2011)

its a FSP relabeled PSU. most likely Saga/II series. thats why it cost same or less than the 500W PSU from FSP.


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 27, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> looks ok...but its 450W



Its got dual +12V rails supplying 18A each. The combined output would never be 36A as stated on the label. So its not even a 450W PSU, F*cking liars! (Gigabyte, I mean, not you)


----------

